# Problem z konfiguracją Xorga

## Puchaty

Witajcie, mam problem ze skonfigurowaniem Xorga. Gentoo postawiłem dopiero pierwszy raz, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość. Rozwiązania problemu nie znalazłem w handbooku, dlatego piszę tutaj. System jest na laptopie ASUSa z układem Nvidii(konkretnie GeForce Go7300). 

Podczas konfigurowania Xorga poleceniem:

```
Xorg -configure
```

wyrzuca 

```

(EE) Failed to load module "vmwgfx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) vmware: Please ignore the above warnings about not being able to load module /driver vmwgfx

(EE) vmware: Unexpected failure while loading the "vmwlegancy" driver. Giving up.

(EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (a required submodule could not be loaded, -1081248056)

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) [drm] No DRICreatePCIBusIP symbol

Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.

  Configuration failed.

```

Może się przyda: emerge --info

```

gentoo-tux Desktop # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2250_@_1.73GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 13 Jan 2011 21:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.utf8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-doc) X a52 aac acl acpi alsa autoipd avahi berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli connection-sharing consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dhcpcd dri dts dvd dvdr eds embedded emboss encode evo exif extensions fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kdive lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline resolvconf sdl server session spell sqlite startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb video vorbis webkit x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## kadu

zainstaluj od nowa ;]!

----------

## gexcite

 *kadu wrote:*   

> zainstaluj od nowa ;]!

 Może wróć do windowsa  :Smile: 

Co do błędu:

http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=879&q=Number+of+created+screens+does+not+match+number+of+detected+devices.++++Configuration+failed.+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=5dff6e51ab850983

Poszukaj, poczytaj a zapewne wiele się nauczysz.

----------

## Jacekalex

Znacznie lepiej zadziała 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

 - o ile masz zainstalowane stery nvidii.

Jeśli nie, to najnowszy stabilny xorg sam powinien wstać bez xorga, te wersje:

```
$ eix xorg-server

............

Installed versions:  1.9.2{tbz2}(23:43:59 13.01.2011)(nptl static-libs udev xorg -dmx -doc -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

$ eix xorg-drivers

.............

Installed versions:  1.9{tbz2}(21:56:35 04.12.2010)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa..........
```

Wg strony nvidii Twoja karta powinna pójść na tym sterowniku (lub nowszym):

```
Installed versions:  260.19.29!s{tbz2}(06:16:22 22.01.2011)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -custom-cflags -multilib)
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## kadu

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> Poszukaj, poczytaj a zapewne wiele się nauczysz.

 

Zlote slowa..

----------

